# I think I have to buy something from here



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

There are these 5 kids from age 10 to 15 that always try to scare me when I go for a walk with sparkey. I feel so helpless when they catch up with me. tonight they all ganged up on me to steal sparkey's shoes. I told them he will bite you so don't touch him. so they started to throw their cigarette butts on him ( not lit) . I was taking one out of his fur and they throw another onto his face. then one pretend that he is going to punch him in the face. so I got my phone out and they all did the same and told me let me call 911 for you. thank goodness another guy showed up and they ran. another night they came with a stick/branch off of a tree and they tell me what would you do if I hit you with it







so tonight I put the security number in my cell and I think I should buy a pepper spray or something from here www.defendingwomen.com. what should I do? I don't want to use it but just in case. if they hit sparkey I will use it for sure. do you think if I took their pictures with my cell they would have gotten even more angry?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG that's horrible! Very sad that kids as young as 10 are acting that way too. Is there any way you could find out who their parents are? I'm so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

omg that is so scary. Definitely get urself some pepper spray....It is a horrible feeling to feel that...... I hope those little thugs get in trouble!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I would call the police. What they did to you and to Sparkey is against the law. I don't know for sure what they would call it, but harrassment and terroristic threats (which is a felony in Nebraska) come to mind. In fact, I would call the police now and make a report about what has happened up until now. They may have gotten other similar reports and they can also tell you how to handle it in the future. Never underestimate the danger that someone, especially in groups, can pose. If your gut tells you that they are dangerous, they probably are.

I can't believe the nerve of some people, how could anyone want to hurt or intimidate you and Sparkey! I'm so sorry that you're going through this!


























































They didn't get Sparkey's shoes, did they?










Josie says: You can move to my neighborhood and walk those cutey boots all over the place!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG Fay!







I can't even believe what is happening to you. I agree you should find who their parents are, but I think you should buy some mace/pepper spray. If they continue this behavior, I would spray them with it!! I'm sorry...they deserve it.







I have read several articles about kids that start out torturing/tormenting animals end up becoming murderers, etc. I'm in shock right now from what you have told us. What is wrong with these stupid kids?!?!!?!?!? I'm SO SORRY you are having to deal with this while you are trying to walk Sparkey. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> They didn't get Sparkey's shoes, did they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no they didn't get the shoes







I would have punched them if they did. thanks for making me laugh and for your advice. I will call the security of our condo tomorrow and at least tell them what happened. they are probably famous for making trouble. I bet they are the ones that spray paint on peoples houses and grounds. yeah that's another thing they can never catch them in the act.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm sorry you have to go through that when you're just trying to enjoy a walk with your dog. What little brats!! (and thugs in training







) To try to steal the shoes off a little dog is unbelivable. 

Are they the kids in your neighborhood or only kids that hang out at a certain place you take Sparkey to? If they're in your neighborhood they are going to be hard to avoid, and I would definitely talk to their parents. (Although with the behaviors they are exhibiting, it seems like the rules at home might be less than strict!)
If they are only at a park or wherever you take Sparkey to, I'd probably take him somewhere else. 

I would take pictures of them for reference, and not necessarily when they are acting up, as they would probably get angry and escalate the situation. They sound like they are getting more aggressive, so I don't blame you at all for being nervous. I would take pepper spray just in case, but a security whistle might do the trick too!! I hope the situation gets better, keep us posted.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

In the US, what they did is assault and it is a misdemeanor. Assault is the threat of harm while battery is actual physical violence. The pepper spray is a good idea, but I worry that if you used it, they would get mad and become more dangerous towards you and Sparkey. I would actually go to the police department or security department and file an assault or harrassment complaint. That way, if they ever do cross the line and hurt you or Sparkey, you have a paper trail that shows a history of their behavior. No one should be allowed to treat you that way or to make you feel afraid for your safety. Stay safe, Su


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay that's horrible. I'm so sorry to hear that you have to go through this. I would buy the pepper spray, too, but with 5 of them where would you spray it? Calling the condo association is a good idea, so is the whistle. That might just take them by surprise. Boy, I would be very scared, too. Can your husband walk with you at least until you get the pepper spray?

If I was there I would walk with you and together we would scare them off.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

How about taking a *Bull horn * with you.. Use it... I heard somewhere that criminals don't like the loud noise.
It brings attention to them. I would have my phone, and a LOUD Horn.... 

The pepper spray... I don't know.. Since they are minors.. I would ask an officer first.

And I would pick up sparkey the minute I saw the kids. I know that means you'll have a lot in your hands. But they'd have to go through me first. Before they got to my dogs. That way, If they are trying to hurt the dog.. it could be interpreted into trying to hurt me.. Hurting a person means more than a dog to law enforcement. Plus holding Sparkey will help when the Bull horn goes off. 

OH, yes,, File a report.. documenting is very important. With minors even more so.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG Fay that is horrible! Stupid little punks! 

First, you can not use pepper spray on them- they are children and you are likely to have a lawsuit filed against you if you used any force on them, r at the very least have to cover their medical expenses if they needed to go to the hospital.

You need to call the police and let them know what is happening, the time of day its happening, keep a log to show the officers. Try to figure out their names and where they live. Is this in the area around your condo? Do you think they live in your complex? 

I would take your cell phone with you- take their photos and call 911 every single time they say a word to you that isn't "hello ma'am"

You can not let them scare you, and I guarantee you that if they are doing this to you they are doing it to someone else. Can you talk to your neighbors and find out if they have experienced the same thing? I am sure it makes them feel tough scaring a little woman and a little dog. Groups like this can get out of hand very quickly. Does your husband go on walks with you? Can he? Or can you pair up with a neighbor to go out together? 

Please call the police and tell them whats been happening, let the police know that the next time they bother you you will call 911 right then.

I would use the cell phone photo to make fliers to hang up in the area- telling people to beware of the little punks- and that they are dangerous. Of course don't put your name or number or anything on it. Just embarass the heck out of those little kids and warn others.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

oh Fay that is awful!!!











Where do they live? I would call the police and let them know what is going on and let them know when you take your walks.... have them in see it for themselves. That is horrid! I am so sorry for you and Sparkey. Please keep us posted on what happens.



I will say a prayer for you and them.



Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Fay,
I'm so mad that you are having to go through something like this. I agree with those who have suggested creating a paper trail. If you feel threatened you should not hesitate to call 911. However, I would be very careful that I didn't overuse calling 911 for fear that after a while they would not take you as seriously. Maybe call directly to the police department except in an extreme emergency.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> OMG Fay that is horrible! Stupid little punks!
> 
> First, you can not use pepper spray on them- they are children and you are likely to have a lawsuit filed against you if you used any force on them, r at the very least have to cover their medical expenses if they needed to go to the hospital.
> 
> ...


 

That's what is so wonderful about this site. One of the things, anyway - that cooler heads and smarter minds always prevail. Thanks Deanna for saying what I wanted to but couldn't think of. I agree about everything you have said, especially about posting flyers and documenting for the police and condo association. Who knows, Fay, your dialogue might get the neighbors involved enough to start a neighborhood watch program. I mean. what will it take? Someone to actually get hurt for someone to get involved?





























to you and darling Sparkey.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, all of you. I was going to quote everyone and it got really long









I live in a pretty good area. here is a picture of my mom when she was here at exactly the same spot that I saw these kids tonight. they live in this complex but I don't know where? there are hundreds of town houses here. they always walk all the way to the other side and then I lose them. they start little fires here and there too. I always find ashes







, once I had to step on the fire to put it off. I did tell the security about that long time ago. I almost wish it would still be dark when I go for a walk, at least no one will see you. The bull horn is a great idea , I will find something small that makes a lot of noise. I don't think I have the guts to use the spray







also I will pick him up next time they come towards me







he is just too big







and Linda I hope you were here so we can scare them off together







oh I asked one of the boys what's your name and he said Anna Bel









[attachment=20601:attachment]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

How horrible for you and Sparkey! I can't imagine how intimidating a group like this must be for you.

I wouldn't use the pepper spray. Not only because they are minors but also you run the risk of those kids taking it away from you and using it on you and Sparkey. I think a loud whistle might work and can't be used as a weapon on you.
Instead, notify the police. I doubt you are the only person these hoodlums are picking on. Take a self defense course and in the meantime take a different route to walk Sparkey.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I could take a flight (no charge to you) and put an end to that problem really quick. Putting my foot upside a couple of their behinds would teach them some respect. I would not advise using pepper spray because they are minors. ( If I were a woman I would use a tazer!) I would suggest at least letting the police and the condo security know what is going on. Next time you take a walk bring a walking stick or a cane with you. If they come near you scream loudly to draw attention and take an aggressive stance with that stick. Trust me no little kid wants to get whacked with something like that. Once they see that you are not afraid and you are standing up for yourself they will likely leave you alone. Just like the bully in middle school. 

Dont fight fire with fire.. Fight fire with WATER!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Not only are these kids committing assault, they are also loitering (against the law), harrassment, cruelty to animals, etc. etc. They are breaking MANY laws and you absolutely NEED to call the police on them BEFORE if happens again. Don't wait for it to happen and threaten then with calling the police because something really bad could happen to you then. Please take my advice and call the police--violence like this ONLY escalates into worse things. And you don't know who else they are doing this to--most likely there are more victims.

I'd discourage the pepper spray. First of all, in many states you need to have permit FIRST to carry it, which you obtain from the police deparment. Secondly, it's really easy for it to "backfire" if you're inexperienced--the spray can drift into your face, Sparkey's face, it can be grabbed from you and used against you and then when you are incapacitated ANYTHING can be done to you or Sparkey. I agree with self defense and carrying your phone, etc. but first you need to call the police!!!!!!!!

I'm SO sorry this is happening to you--this is OUTRAGEOUS and you are a victim here that needs help from a higher source--the authorities! Please dont' take this on yourself--it could be very, very dangerous...please stay safe......


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Honestly, I would have already called the police and gave them a description of what they look like and tell them how these girls have continuously tried to harm you and your dog...and your afraid one of these days it will happen.

I also think I would find a different place to walk Sparkey. Get in your car and find a safer area, where you won't be taunted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Everybody here has had great ideas! You are very brave for even walking around the same place again.

Me....I'm a wimp.....I'd want to move.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Does your townhouse complex have any sort of club house or common area? If so I would post the flyers up there- the parents are sure to see it. Not that they probably care that much if their kids are behaving that way! I would post flyers up saying something like "Do you know these kids!? And list what they are doing; starting fires, harassing women, scaring people, smoking, throwing cig butts at dogs" SHAME the heck out of these kids. The longer they go without getting into trouble the worse their behavior will become. 

Good luck- and don't be afraid to call the police!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, I think you should call the police. They need to know what is going on. My first thought about the pepper spray was that with so many kids one of them would probably be able to use it against you. When you call the police have them suggest what they think would be the best action for you to take. Just my personal opinion but I don't think you should be the one to get the parents involved. These kids obviously have no respect for their parents or anyone else. If you did contact their parents I'm afraid it would only make them more angry and who knows what they would do then. I've seen more crimes commited by teenagers lately than adults so don't let them get away with anything just because they're young.

Most important, please stay safe.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG- how horrible for you - the pix of your mom with sparkey looks so beautiful - i personally would be afraid for your safety, not only sparkey! with a gang, and i would say more than 2 is a gang, things can escalate quickly. i would probably carry something anyways - like pepper spray or tazer, but maybe be on the phone or have your phone handy and start dialing ASAP and turn and walk away from them.

there is definitely something wrong with people who don't like our babies - they don't have to love them, but to be intentionally evil is BAD NEWS - there is something wrong with them. if louis doesn't like someone, i usually don't either - i think he knows that there is something wrong with them. e.g., my brother, louis barks and barks and barks at him - almost the entire time that he comes over to my parents house. i don't really like my brother either









Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Forget about the parents...you need to contact the authorities and let them know what is going on. If they are having trouble finding these kids, then tell them about what time you usually go for a walk since you have no problem running into them.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I would call the police and file a formal complaint. That way there's a record just in case anything happens. I would also carry something that will make a loud noise. When a was a child - many, many years ago when it was safe to walk the streets - my dad use to make me carry a whistle on a chain that had a large nut on one end (and the nut wasn't me







). The whistle was to blow if someone approached and the chain and nut were to be used for self defense just in case. Now I would suggest you hitting them as they are minors but maybe just being prepared would help.

It may even be a good idea to have someone follow behind you out-of-sight and when these kids approach you the next time have that person jump out and scare the you-know-what out of them.

Good luck and stay safe.......................Pat


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

You should tell the police everything that has happened, tell them the approximate time you will be walking and ask if someone can drop by at that time and keep a watch out for these thugs. I can't believe parents that desert their children like that. Looks to me like both parents work and the kids get out of school and are unsupervised until their folks get home, whenever.

Good luck to you. Tek care of your little one.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I would punch them right in their nasty faces. 

But seriously, what is wrong with them???? You walk sparkey by yourself? Maybe it's just me but I'm kinda scared walking alone. Do it. Call the police. Those kids have got some... well, let's just say they're _brave_. Obviously they have no idea what they can get themselves into.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just now reading this as I've been offline for six days waiting for a cable service man to show up.

Fay, you could get the pepper spray for dire emergency (if they attack your person) but I wouldn't 

attempt to use it from a distance. I would also call the police and let them know your path, what time

you walk Spark and stick to the schedule so they can police the area.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree that you should, no MUST call the police. One thought I did have, do you have a cell phone w/camera, or a small digital camera? Or even one of those disposable ones w/flash will do. Next time they approach you, pull it out and start taking photos. That way you'll have faces to show the police!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

See, my advice runs counter to most of the thread. I've had good success with this age group just refusing to take them seriously. An eye roll and a 'f*ck off' with no pause in my walk works great. Get in my way? Sidestep and keep on. Block my way? Sucks to not be an adult, I outweigh you. Hips are great for moving people in your way. The same move that shuts your car door moves someone and doesn't require hands... and you can pretend it was an accident with a straight face.

Getting treated like kids acting dumb reminds them that they ARE kids acting dumb. I would scoop up my doggy because he's kicking/stomping vulnerable, but I scoop up my doggy for muddy patches too.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The idea of the posters is great. Contacting the police is a must. Taking a stick or using the pepper spray could get you into more danger. What if one of these punks has a gun? 
It sounds like the parents aren't doing their job. The one thing that stops some delinquent kids is that the parents have to become involved. As long as they don't know what is going on, they aren't concerned. But, when they have to get off their lazy xxx and go to the police or take some other legal action, then they will put a stop to that behavior. It doesn't mean all behaviors will stop, as the kids will probably just pick up with another evil act. We had a group of about 15 children beat an elderly man to death. Some of the GIRLS involved were as young as twelve years old. I saw one of the mother's for an evaluation. She didn't have any remorse for the man at all. She was just upset at what she was going through. She was applying for a disability check for herself because of this. Another case of rewarding the evil.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is awful! I have pepper spray that I carry when I walk alone!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would punch them right in their nasty faces.
> 
> But seriously, what is wrong with them???? You walk sparkey by yourself? Maybe it's just me but I'm kinda scared walking alone. Do it. Call the police. Those kids have got some... well, let's just say they're _brave_. Obviously they have no idea what they can get themselves into.[/B]


Isn't it shocking how unbalanced some of these kids are these days? Now, my husband grew up with 2 other brothers very close in age and there was a little group of boys that hung out together in the neighborhood and they did naughty "boy" things like occasionally throw snowballs at cars and God knows whatever little pranks they did...but when you start talking about cruelty to animals...that just crosses the line. Never in a million, billion years could I imagine one of my kids doing that to an animal. Parents don't realize that not enforcing basic principles in your house like respect, responsibility, etc. snowballs into destructive behavior that only grows and grows into more and more horrible things. People think oh, haha little Johnny stuck his tongue out at mommy when she scolded him--behaviors like that are the very root of bigger and worse things to come. I feel very sad for many of today's kids. I'm not a perfect parent by any means, but some parents out there should not have the honor of raising children...

Anyway, sorry for the soapbox. I'm just afraid that the things that those kids are doing to Sparkey now will ONLY get worse. God forbid if they ever followed you to find out where you live--God knows what devious and disgusting things they could do to him. I would not hesitate whatsoever to go to the police NOW!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Fay,

You have gotten great suggestions from the previous posts. I just wanted to say I am so sorry this is happening to you. I love the idea of posting their pictures, but that would just probably get you sued. What a sad world we live in when we have to worry about the rights of the bad guys. I certainly hope this issue gets resolves quickly. Just do whatever you have to do to keep you and darling Sparky safe.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> We had a group of about 15 children beat an elderly man to death. Some of the GIRLS involved were as young as twelve years old. I saw one of the mother's for an evaluation. She didn't have any remorse for the man at all. She was just upset at what she was going through. She was applying for a disability check for herself because of this. Another case of rewarding the evil.[/B]


God that's horrible! We had a group of kids in Edmonton beat a man to death on a bus! The kids were mouthing off and harassing a couple of women on the bus. The man told them to knock it off- he was a young man in his early 30s, physically fit, strong, etc- these three or four teens attacked him, and stomped him to death, right in the middle of a city bus. 

What was even more shocking was the "support" their friends and family gave them- the day of their arraignment there was probably 100 kids and their families outside the court house with signs asking that the kids be let go- they are just children after all. Their parents were going on in front of the media about how they are good kids- sorry, good kids don't stomp a person to death. I find it hard to believe the kids went from being model citizens to killing a man. There had to have been signs of their violent and reckless behavior prior to that tragic event.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Fay
please call the police... and report what these street thug wannabe's are doing.
also do you have any guy friends that can come over? or even some girlfriends? 
maybe some if your guy friends can take a walk with you for a couple of days...
so they can see you are not alone... (since you posted about the stranger man coming out they ran off right?)

make sure those hoodlums dont follow you back home either. 
i cant believe how some parents just let their kids run around like that.










please becareful


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Two comments, first, I wasn't suggesting that she post the children's photos (I just wanted to clarify that point). Rather, I was suggesting that she hand them over to the police for identification. Second, while the animal cruelty issue is important here, so is the safety of the owner! I think the actions of these children go beyond just bothering poor little Sparkey. They are also threatening Fay. Please do not try to take matters into your own hands...that's why we have police officers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok, I feel a little better now. I just called the security office and from now on there is going to be a guard in his little car walking with me from 6:30 to 7:30 pm. I always see this guard guy but at different times now they make sure he is there at the same time. He loves Sparkey too. always stops and look at him walk with his shoes and laugh at him and complains on the days that he doesn't wear shoes









they gave me couple of different numbers to call when they approach me. I don't know about calling the police yet. it wasn't that bad and they are just being kids I think. They didn't hurt us and didn't touch sparkey just throw little garbage at him. they are shorter than me. I think if I get police involved and they go and talk to them they will only get worse and want revenge. I think the best is to ignore them and protect myself and sparkey. if I don't see the guard tonight I will call the police. but I think it will be ok. Thanks for all your advice, I wouldn't have called anyone on my own







but I'm glad I did. Thanks


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just make sure you take a cell phone and a whistle with you, ok? And if they do become threatening in any way, don't hesitate to call the police...that's why they are there...to protect you.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad you are feeling a bit more confident now that the guard will be there when you walk, but I do think it wont do any harm to buy a rape alarm which you can set off if you do happen to have any trouble. You cant be accused of hurting minors or anything like that if you were to use that. And I think the kids will be so embarrassed if you do set it off that they will leave you alone in the future. I think for any women walking alone it is a good idea to have some form of protection. And it will give you more confidence. All women at my university where given one on the first day of term!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, I'm so relieved that the guard will be with you. This really has me troubled. The fact that they would even throw anything - garbage, whatever - at an animal is really indicative of behavior to follow. So many criminals start out by abusing animals.
I agree about buying some type of alarm, either a whistle, blow horn or rape alarm.
I'm just glad that you won't be alone.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

I still wouldnt mind taking a flight and teaching some little punks a lesson!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

So sorry this has happened to you Fay


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so glad you told the guard what was happening. I am sure he will keep an eye on you.


----------



## GiGi's Mom (Apr 10, 2006)

Where are their parents? I would definitely want to know if my kids were behaving like that!!! I am sure if you (or Security) notified their parents you would get results. I have had a few occasions where kids were doing things(not to my dogs) around the neighborhood or bullying my kids. I spoke with their parents and I had no more problems.

I pray that everything goes alright for you and Sparkey.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I would advise against the pepper spray because there is always the chance that it could get on you/in your eyes, or in sparkeys. Or the little brats could somehow get ahold of it and use it on you


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

That really scares me for you and Sparkey! Call the police and let them know. Maybe you can have some video tape you from a distance as proof? Be very careful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Fay, I sure hate that you & sweet little Sparkey are being terrorized by a group of mean kids. It's good that the security guy is going to be keeping an eye on you 2, but something should be done to stop these kids.It's just not right, they most likely will only find other victims if they aren't stopped. The parents should be held accountable for allowing their kids to prowl the streets theatening women & little dogs. I sure hope they leave you & Sparkey alone, please keep safe.







I really think you should report this to the police, so there is at least a record.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well my walk last night was pretty good. The guard was outside my door waiting for us







he said they talked to the parents and hopefully they wont bug me anymore. he didn't walk with me but he was in site with his little car going around ( looks like those cars they use when playing golf ). The kids didn't show up though but I was ready with the camera and was ready to kick their butt.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a young lady deliver pizza a few nights ago. She was teeny - maybe 5' tall & might weigh 100#. I ask her if she wasn't afraid of being attack. She said that she wears her blue tooth head set in clear site and often times is talking to her husband, or at least pretending too. If she's talking, who's to know that she doesn't have a real person on the other end.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> well my walk last night was pretty good. The guard was outside my door waiting for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad that they didn't bother you. Will the guard be around every night? Let's hope that the parents are keeping a better eye on their kids.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Last year a group of 4 kids started ringing an antique dinner bell the we had in our front yard (in the ground with about 25 pounds of concrete) around the time my husband would be leaving for work 10:30 and later. Well we finally were able to follow the kids home and the parents were questioning why we had a bell in our front yard. I was really angry because #1 their kids do not live on our street, #2 their kids were breaking the city curfew, #3 last time I checked we pay the mortgage for this house and they were trespassing on our property. So it stopped for a little while, but started again this spring. It scared my then 2 year old and 10 year old really bad and made my 13 year old very angry. So 2 Sundays ago they were back and my son ran out the door after them and confronted them. There was a small fight between this 17 year old (who is pretty big) and my son (who is on the small side) ended up with 3 stitches in the back of his head! I was really angry!! We called the police and they said this was mutual combat and no charges were filed. So the next day we removed the bell, which had a lot of sentimental value, it belonged to my grandparents and it meant a lot to my aunt who passed away last January and my father who passed in December. After we removed the bell the kid and his father came up and 'apologized' and I told them how they had scared my 2 younger children, that my son never bothered them until they started this crap, that the bell had sentimental value and I didn't appreciate having to take it down because they were disrespectful. The father guarantees that his children will not be back to my property, but this could have been alleviated entirely if he had kept them off our property the 1st time we went to let him know what was going on.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

this weekend was a little crazy for me here. i had one of the neighbor girls in her driveway, next to my bedroom window, at 2am, playing basketball with her boyfriend (we call their little group the Thug-tastic Trio, but they're more stupid than thuggish). i went out and asked her to kindly stop, and she said "it's saturday, it doesn't matter!" like h*ll it doesnt, unlike the rest of y'all, i gotta get up and be at work at 9am sunday! i need my sleep LOL
so after an hour and they still didnt stop, i went back out and asked them to stop once again, "NO, go back home, b-word" so i said "okay, lemme talk to your mom" (who i know was home asleep). and she just kept saying "you aint gotta (ohio public school education at its finest) talk to her about nothin" and i said "okay, if i cant talk to her, i can just call the police instead, no biggie" and dialed away. sure enough, she ran inside to get her mom. her mom about whooped her butt right there and told the boyfriend to never come back over after midnight or she'll have him arrested (whatever...).
the next night... 2am, the motion detector light goes on next to my other bedroom window, and i see a guy with A GUN trying to get into the cars in my driveway. i didnt see the gun til after i pounded on my window and said "WHAT THE H*LL is your PROBLEM? GET THE **** AWAY FROM OUR HOUSE!" so i called 911 and that's when i saw him show me the gun. (911 operator asked me what kind of gun it was, and i'm like "I DONT KNOW! it's not a Super Soaker, and it's not a bb gun, so i dont know!" so now i feel i have to get up-to-date with my gun recognition....) eeeeeeeek. i have suspicions he is friends with the neighbor kids because they were outside at the time (seriously, it's 2am! go to bed!) and when the police got there, they said they didnt see him, despite the fact i saw him run up their driveway...
















fay, i'm sorry you ever had to deal with those little punks. dottie, you too, i can't imagine why these kids think bothering other people is "fun" or "cool".... i hope the parents are "proud" of their little jail-bound brats.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> the next night... 2am, the motion detector light goes on next to my other bedroom window, and i see a guy with A GUN trying to get into the cars in my driveway. i didnt see the gun til after i pounded on my window and said "WHAT THE H*LL is your PROBLEM? GET THE **** AWAY FROM OUR HOUSE!" so i called 911 and that's when i saw him show me the gun.[/B]


Holy crap, Ann Marie!!!!! That is really scary!!!! You guys be careful!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> There was a small fight between this 17 year old (who is pretty big) and my son (who is on the small side) ended up with 3 stitches in the back of his head! I was really angry!! We called the police and they said this was mutual combat and no charges were filed.[/B]










I'm so sorry for the whole thing











> the next night... 2am, the motion detector light goes on next to my other bedroom window, and i see a guy with A GUN trying to get into the cars in my driveway.[/B]










gun?









you guys experienced something much worse than I did. at least these kids don't know where I live. I would have freaked out if I saw a gun.







what is happening to people?









be safe. just ignore them. I think.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> you guys experienced something much worse than I did. at least these kids don't know where I live. I would have freaked out if I saw a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my case, i think i'm okay. i'd bet this guy was on a crack/meth high and was just looking for $$$$ or something to sell. he probably had no recollection of this even ten minutes later. which is fortunate for ME. 

your situation is a little scarier, i think, as these kids seem to not be able to WAIT til they see you again... be careful, and remember, if you need 1000 of your closest friends as backup.... i'm sure SOMEONE here can kick 12yr old butt! LOL

give sparkey a kiss from us. we heart sparkey


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Fay I think your situation is the worse, that kid was talking about killing you and Sparkie. I am sorry, but you have every right to walk wherever you want without that kind of aggravation and harassment. I really take my hat off to you for continueing on your walks. Like I have said before I am a wuss and probably would have stayed in my house or gone for a drive to get somewhere else to go for a walk (what a pain that would be). Please keep being careful

Ann Marie, I am scared to death that these kids are right outside your window and one of them with a gun. I hear too many stories on the news to be anything but scared especially if the kid was on drugs and not right. What scares me is that you never know what they are going to do and what they are capable of. Drugs really are ruining so many people's life. Please, please be careful.

My incident was more stupid kids just fooling around and getting on my nerves and scaring my 2 youngest kids. I don't feel we were ever in danger and now that the bell is gone things are quiet (no more ringing). For me it was just the point that I felt like they had no business on my property and I resent the fact that I had to remove the bell and even more so that the parents didn't keep their kids under control after the similar incident last year, if they had things would not have gotten to the point of my 13 year old getting stitches.







It did help that the kid and his dad came and apologized. I was really upset when I talked to them, but afterwards I felt like at least they know that I was upset and the reasons. About an hour after they came over, I decided that I had a choice. I could either hate them and hold on to my anger and want revenge or I could let it go and forgive them. I chose to forgive them, they are just kids I don't think they really meant any harm and I think that when I told the kid what his actions had done that he actually felt bad. I just don't want to carry that anger around, we all have done dumb pranks and things when we were young and as a kid and an adult I have needed forgiveness more than once.


----------

